# allez double compact elite vs. allez sport



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

can anyone tell me which is the better buy. im new to road cycling. im in canada and the allez sport is $1000 plus tax and the elite double compact is $1428 plus tax on sale and is regular $1647. the sport has all sora components and double has all 105. is it worth it to pay the extra 400 for the 105 components on the double?

also the sport is 9 speed and elite double compact is 10 speed whatever that means


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

clipz said:


> can anyone tell me which is the better buy. im new to road cycling. im in canada and the allez sport is $1000 plus tax and the elite double compact is $1428 plus tax on sale and is regular $1647. the sport has all sora components and double has all 105. is it worth it to pay the extra 400 for the 105 components on the double?
> 
> also the sport is 9 speed and elite double compact is 10 speed whatever that means


I think you may have your models confused. I changed my region to Canada (I'm in the US) and both the Elite and Sport are equipped with a 105 group. The Allez triple has a mix of Sora/ Tiagra.

Want to double check that and repost??


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

no im pretty positive. this is the bike









the guy at the shop said this one was all 105 with a carbon seatpost and had carbon forks as wella s something else in the forks to make the ride smoother.

the sport which was all red was sora compnents, had less spokes and had no carbon seatpost and was 9 speed


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

ok if you look at the forls you can see the spots i was talking about.a grey marking and its on the seat post as well. sorry if im not making sence i dont know very much just have the need for speed and im looking for the best buy


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I can't find the bike that matches your pic, but in '09 Specialized changed some tubing shapes (see below) so I know it's not a current model (explains the discount).

I don't know what the salesman was refering to when he said there was something in the fork to smooth the ride. To my knowledge, zertz inserts aren't used on the Allez and that's all that comes to mind (besides CF) that would smooth the ride.

Only you can decide if the $400 would be well spent, but I'll share one clear benefit of the 105 group over Sora. The biggest, IMO is the inner lever that allows shifting up (to the smaller rear cog). On a Sora shifter, your hands have to be placed on the hoods and you'd use your thumb to shift up. Pushing the brake lever in on both 105 and Sora shifts up, so no difference there.

Regarding 9-spd over 10? In real world riding I think 9-spd is perfectly fine. i used it for years (actually over a decade) before going to 10 spd last year. Both are fine, but I wouldn't let just that be a deciding factor. 

If you're going into this as a casual rider, I'd say for at least the time being you'd probably be ok with the cheaper of the two (as long as it fits). If this is a move up for you and you're already logging some decent miles, you may want to move up to the Elite. 

BTW, the difference between 9 and 10 speed is the number of gears (cogs) in the back.
View attachment 162498


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

the pic of that bike you posted is not the 09 allez, the straight top tube makes it look like 2008 version or older, the 09 allez frame resembles the tarmac now with the curved top tube and is very nice, i hate to sound like im confusing you but it looks to me like hes selling you a new but old bike if you know what i mean


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

clipz said:


> ok if you look at the forls you can see the spots i was talking about.a grey marking and its on the seat post as well. sorry if im not making sence i dont know very much just have the need for speed and im looking for the best buy


I did notice that, but usually when Spec uses the zertz inserts, they're mentioned. I didn't see that, then again, I never found that bike!


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

ok sorry, to clarify this. its a 2007 limited edition model. i just called and asked. this pic i posted is the exact same bike. im having trouble finding the specs on this bike. i ride a mountain bike now and usually ride around 120 km every other day. im very athletic and love to push myself. if that helps you guys at all? i just cant figure out what is the better buy


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

found specs 

Frame: Columbus E5 SLX aluminum tubing, FACT carbon seat stays w/Zertz inserts
Fork: Specialized FACT Carbon w/Zertz inserts
Rims/Wheels: Mavic Aksium
Crankset: Shimano 600
Chainwheel: 50/34
Chain Shimano: 105 - 10 spd
Front Derailleur: Shimano 105
Rear Derailleur: Shimano 105
Rear Cogs: Shimano 105, 10-speed: 12-27
Shifters: Shimano 105
Handlebars: Specialized Expert
Stem: Specialized Comp-Set aluminum
Brake: Levers Shimano 105
Brakes Ultralight dual-pivot
Seat Post: Specialized Pavé II, FACT carbon w/Zertz inserts


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

clipz said:


> ok sorry, to clarify this. its a 2007 limited edition model. i just called and asked. this pic i posted is the exact same bike. im having trouble finding the specs on this bike. i ride a mountain bike now and usually ride around 120 km every other day. im very athletic and love to push myself. if that helps you guys at all? i just cant figure out what is the better buy


Canadian pricing seems high compared to here in the US, but that aside I think a two year old bike should be discounted more than $200+/-. OTOH, the specs are pretty good on the Elite, and I don't see you outgrowing it anytime soon. If you're the type to chalk up the miles, test you limits and appreciate refinement, the $400 may be well spent. 

One thing that shouldn't be forgotten is fit. It actually matters far more than specs, so (if you haven't already) get the bike shop to fit you, go for a good 20 minute test ride and decide from there. How will you know? You won't want to bring the bike back.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

in the pic you posted there are no zertz inserts in the seatstays of that bike like it says in the specs, i dont know about exchange rates but i dont know if that bike is worth the asking price, what is the price of an 09 allez elite??


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

the insert is under the saddle. its grey on the seatpost thingy. im not exactly sure of the price for the 2009 allez elite.the guy told me that the 2007 limited edition model was 1428 plus tax which is around 1632 and that was on sale. the regualr price is 1600 and change plus tax.


im so lost......


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

clipz said:


> im so lost......


Go ride them back to back, then decide. Seriously, it's the best way.


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

being a new rider when it est ride both of them. what should i be looking for in both bikes? im a little afraid that being new and not knowing much, i wont notice a difference in feel.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

clipz said:


> being a new rider when it est ride both of them. what should i be looking for in both bikes? *im a little afraid that being new and not knowing much, i wont notice a difference in feel*.


If you don't notice a difference, get the cheaper one.  But it's easier than you might think. A well fitting bike really is an extension of your body. If anything hurts, the fit isn't right. Depending on Experience and preferences, ride/ handling are subjective, but should inspire confidence and make you want to ride... and keep riding. Same with fit. If you feel good riding, you will continue. 

'Gear wise', if there's a deal breaker here it could very well be the Sora shifters. Having to keep you hands on the hoods to shift is not convenient. Then again, that's my opinion based on the fact that I'm in the drops 95% of the time. YMMV.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Either way. Go for the 105. The cost might sting now, but it'll be better in the long run. 
Nice looking bikes!


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

thank you for pointing that out. i guess thats all on comfort and personal prefference. i had no idea what you meant by hands on hoods shifting until i compared pictures and noticed.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey clipz. I PM'd you.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Yup the 105 is the way to go. Mine has a bunch of miles and is still going strong. I am a cheepskate but really like that new frame look. 

Here is my old allez elite.


----------



## fsdork (Mar 29, 2009)

I am also a new rider, and recently purchased the '09 Sport Compact Double. Sticker price was $1500, but my LBS gave me a better deal than that (I am also in Canada, BTW). Before I bought, I was given the "go for 105" advice by a few people on this forum, and I'm glad I listened. I'm slowly using the drops more and more, and as PJ352 pointed out, the 105 shifters make a big difference in that position.


----------



## pw9000 (Apr 22, 2009)

The 105 is the way to go. Two reasons: First, riding on the hoods works for awhile and is comfortable, but if you are competitive at all you'll want to ride in the drops. As previously posted, shifting upward is almost impossible to do on the Sora shifters from that position. Second, since the 105 group is a ten speed rear, upgrading will be much easier.

Most importantly, however, is shifting speed and accuracy is much better with the 105 group. I have recently upgraded my Sora shifters to Sram and can't believe I thought I would miss the thumb lever.


----------



## cyclist007 (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi,

I have one just like the one you posted in the pic. It is indeed a 2007. I like the mention of the 'limited ed. That might explain why I can't find it on the Spec.com site)

A couple of points for clarification. It is not a compact (50/34) on the front. It is a regular 53/39. It does not have carbon seatstays nor zertz inserts on the rear. The only carbon is in the fork and the seatpost.

Having said all that, this bike is a dream to own and ride. If your budget allows, get the expert over the sport. The durability of the components will save you in the long run. It's relatively light and the geometry assures efficient tranfer of your power to the wheels. Note that Spec classifies this bike as a 'competitive' geometry as opposed to 'performance.' That means a bit more speed at the expense of comfort. Get a proper fir though and you can spend hours on it and beg for more.

I picked up mine in the spring of 08 for 1140 CDN (down from 1600). If you amortize it over 5 years, that's about 200/year or less than the cost of a gym membership.

On a five star basis, I have to give the Allez Elite 5 stars.:thumbsup:


----------

